# Are these startup files all necessary?



## colbysmom (May 10, 2007)

Are these startup files all necessary? Can I delete them out of the start up?

How do I get rid of ebates "moemoney maker" from my computer - I tried to uninstall it and it did not work. Also I do not use messenger. How can I get rid of it?


ctfmom.exe: system32\ctfmon.exe
tkbellexe: program files\common files\real\update_OB'\reasched.exe
quicktime task: program files\quicktime\qttask.exe
ebmmm: program files\ebates_moemoney_maker\ebatesmmmv.exe
adobe reader speed launch: program files\adobe\acrobat 7.0\reader\reader_sl.exe
adobe reader speed launch: program files\acroba~2.0\reader~1.exe
pcavrid: rogram files\ca anti-virus\cavrid.exe
cctray: program files\cctray\cctray.exe
server: program files\support.com\client\server\server.vbs
khooker: program files\Hewlett-packard\hp share-to-web\hpgs2wnd.exe
hpgs2wnd: program files\Hewlett-packard\hp share-to-web\hpgs2wnd.exe
msmsgs: program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe

sisusbrg: windows\sisusbrg.exe
rundll32: rundll32.exe nvqtwk,nvcpldaemon initialize
microsoft office: progra~1\micros~3\office\osa9.exe -b -l
citiucs: program files\virual account numbers\citiucs.exe /dontopenmycards - I dont ever use this.

Thanks - Colbys Mom


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres a good site that explains the startups and if needed 
about 2/3rd down the page are the .zip file to open all the current list

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_index.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you should post a Hijackthis log in your security forum. I'm VERY suspicious of this one! I suspect this is likely malware.

server: program files\support.com\client\server\server.vbs

I also have no idea what this one might be.

sisusbrg: windows\sisusbrg.exe


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

From WinPatrol site.

Sony VAIO  SERVER.VBS

Server.vbs is part of a program called "ZTGServerswitch". Part of Sony's VAIO support agent, it comes pre-installed on Sony VAIO computers. This program can be helpful in gathering information about your system when troubleshooting problems with Tech Support. If you dont need this function, you can remove the program. Some classify ZTGserverwitch as Spyware claiming that too much information is sent to Sony.

For more information, visit Sony's support site here: http://www.ita.sel.sony.com/support/

# Safe
=====================================
Not sure about this one below because the name SISUSBRG but not the .exe.
But checking out the file and where it is installed will help you find out if it is the same as posted below.

SIS USB Patch  SISUSBRG

SISUSBRG is a patch for video cards based upon the SiS (Silicon Integrated Systems) chipset. Many manufacturers including ATI base their video cards upon this chipset. This file corrects a USB bug on Windows XP based systems whereby systems could crash on sleep/standby/hibernate.

More info and driver updates can be found at http://download.sis.com/.

# Safe

http://www.sis.com/


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Found this on the sisusbrg.exe

http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/sisusbrg/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A hijackthis log would still be a good idea.


----------

